# I love mine!!!



## Tedstor

I almost bought that same saw from Lowes. Looked like a top contender in the sub-$400. Sounds like a much better saw than the Ridgid I have. The Ridgid took A LOT of tinkering to get into decent working order. I bought it on clearance for $149, but I kind of wish I would have just bought the PC. 
Glad its working so well for you.


----------



## mrbreezeet1

Glad to hear some saying they like a new tool, instead of how "things today are not made like the used to be"


----------



## TheOldTimer

Tedstor:

What is the horsepower of the motor?


----------



## ChuckC

Good luck with the saw! You will find that a BS adds a lot of functionality to a shop.


----------



## cirvin

I have looked into purchasing this saw. Thanks for the review.


----------



## meikou

Nice review. Any idea if you can get a riser block for it?


----------



## Tennessee

I also own this saw, and I had a set of upper bearing guides on an old Reliant I was selling, and they swapped out so I put the bearings on the PC and the cool block unit on the Reliant, which is now sold. 
There is NO riser for this PC at this time that I know of. PC appears to have no plans to issue one. All that being said, set up right, it does cut well.
I use Steel City 1/8" blades for bandsaw jewelry boxes on this saw. I believe the motor is 1HP. I don't do any resawing on this unit.
The cabinet is a nice feature, and the saw does cut true when set up right. At first I was sad I bought it cause it held up my purchase of my big Grizzly 17 incher, but now that I have both, I tend to use both pretty equally. 
Overall, it's a pretty good saw, especially if you put an upper guide bearing set on it.


----------



## Sarit

Do you know if any riser block kits work with it?


----------



## gsmwf30

They now offer at riser bock for $80.49. Call the costomer support number.
Also the motor is 1 1/2 hp 10 amp motor. plenty of power!


----------



## GeBeWubya

The motor on this saw is advertised as a 10 amp motor. 10 amps at 120 volts is 1200 watts, or about 1.6 HP (if you figure it at 110 volts, you get a little less than 1.5 HP.)

Is there a reason PC/Lowe's would NOT advertise this as a 1 1/2 HP? The upgrade of most bandsaw families from 1HP to 1.5HP makes about a $250 difference. If the motor is in fact a legitimate 1.5HP, this would be the only saw of that power in the $400 range.

What am I missing?


----------



## GeBeWubya

I did a little more research, and I see what I was missing. The actual horsepower delivered by the motor is calculated as Voltage * Current (Amps) * Efficiency / 745.7. If a 10 amp 120 volt motor operated at 100% efficiency, its maximum horsepower would be 1.6 Hp, but actually at 50 to 80% efficiency, a "10 amp" motor delivers about 1 Hp. PC's rating the motor in amps rather than horsepower seems designed to trap folks like me into thinking they are getting more power than they actually are.

All that said, I agree with Howarddavidp's assessment of the saw. I also found the setup and tuning straightforward, and I find the saw cuts straight and quietly (when tuned). I'm happy with my decision to get the PC.

I did add a riser to mine (see my saga at http://lumberjocks.com/GeBeWubya/blog/34257) and I've successfully resawn 1×8 red oak boards into 3/8 panels for making boxes. Now I'm looking for an excuse to resaw something bigger.


----------



## malcolmc

I just bought this saw from craigslist, practically new. I have some 45mmX45mm extruded aluminum I want to make a fence system with but I can't find the bolt/thread size/type for the cast iron table top. Does anyone know what bolts fit the table? I suspect 6mm but I can't find it anywhere in the owners manual.

Thanks,

Malcolm


----------



## malcolmc

Do you have a picture of the fence you can share?

Thankes


----------



## Cswope

I also bought this band saw at Lowes Great buy i added the riser blocks form Jet worked out great just follow the YOUTUBE VIDEO.


----------



## FreddyBee

I have this saw, now for over a year, and it took me almost a full year to figure out that is was 2 speeds! Resawing up to that point was S L O W E R than, well, really slow.
I got a General International fence for it, which bolted right on, and got a good 3 TPI blade, and have been very satisfied, for my recreational needs. 
Before I changed the belt over to the faster speed setting, I was a very disappointed.
I've resawn 8/4 maple up to 5 inches wide with minor drifting only.
Good review BTW


----------

